# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  places to stay in Port Antonio area

## Dana1

After 20+ trips to Negril, we have decided to explore the other side of the island next year.  Would appreciate any recommendations for places to stay that won't break the bank....was hoping to find something in the $100-150 range.  Won't have a car so would like something within walking distance to water.  Have even considered AirBNB....has anyone done that before?

----------


## sammyb

Dana1,

If you do a search you will find similar questions with a lot of great suggestions.

I will mention a few 

Ivanhoe in town a/c no pool
Bayview a proper hotel with a/c , pool restaurant 
Winnifred Breeze guest house type set up but private entrance Mrs. Scott is the owner 876-388-1129
Tim Bamboo a proper hotel no pool 
Match Resort proper hotel
I have either toured or stayed at the above mention properties let me know if you have questions, most hotels are not within walking distance to water.  Maybe Winnifred Breeze to Winifred Beach 
Frenchman Cove is on the beach but I don't think it's in the budget you mentioned, but I could be wrong.  The beach there is lovely

I have used AirBNB with good success also check tripadvisor there are a number of properties listed that I have not mentioned

----------

